# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Скины KIS&KAV

## Sanych

*Скины для  Kaspersky Internet Security 2010*

Возможно, Вам понадобится отключить самозащиту KIS для смены скина. После замены скина неплохо перегрузить KIS

5 скинов в архиве. Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Mini-3*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Katja-3*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Russia-3*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Wednesday-3*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Изменения в скинах.*Добавление в хипс вкладки приложения с разделением по группамДобавление в СЭ вкладки приложения с разделением по группамДобавлены прогресс-бары в операции проверок и обновления главного окнаИзменено окно центра защитыВывод Правил для приложений из окна песочницыНастройка песочницыОкно Статистика и отчетов + 3 кнопки (Очистка и пр.)В окно отчетов добавлены кнопки Статистика и ОчиститьИсключение «Анализ приложения» в настройках исключенийКнопки управления внизу главного окнаУлучшенный навигатор с подсвечивающимися кнопкамиПрогресс-бар в окне менеджера лицензийДобавлены «Уязвимости» в окно "Обнаружено"Добавление пункта "Активировать с помощью ключа"Видим уязвимости на вкладке "Обнаружено" и можем очищатьКнопкa "Удалить из списка" на вкладке найденных уязвимыхИзменено содержание радара (+реакция на угрозу)Инфо о кол-ве проверенных объектов в окне проверокИзменяемый фон главного окна в зависимости от критичности угрозы (не во всех скинах)Добавлены звуки на некоторые событияОбновлено окно нотификации (балун)Обновлено окно разрыва соединений (с анимацией)Добавлена кнопка «Мониторинг сети» в окно «Центр защиты»Добавлены кнопки в окна настроек HIPS и Сетевого экранаДобавлен запрос на блокирование/разблокирование трафикаДобавлен сигнализатор блокировки трафика в хидерДобавлено управление компонентами в трей и запрос пароля (если он установлен)Изменен балун проверки (с выходом на Обнаруженные угрозы)Добавлены предупреждения в окно Проверок
*В некоторых скинах изменения могут незначительно отличаться*

----------

